# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  ممكن برنامج لماده المايكرو ... اريده غدا ارجوكم

## dana al_ghraibeh

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتم انا منزله ماده مايكرو عملي

وهيدي الماده بنستخدم dos ببرنامج masm

وغا مطلوب برنامج لجمعع عددين واعطاء النتيجه

ارجوكم بسرعه لان غدا سيحدد الدكتور من ينجح ومن يحمله الماده 

ارجوكم بسرعه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تفضل يارب يفيدك 
http://www.easycoder.org/English/Dow...5EngCustom.zip

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

بتشكرك ياعمري 

وجاري تحميل الصفحه

----------


## MR.X

يعطيكي العافية مها 
مشكورة

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

ياعمري سوري بس ما اشتغل معي 

والوينرار وصلني بالعبري مافهمت شئ وماقدرت استخدمه


البرنامج لازم يكون هيك بس انا بدي البرنامج كامل فاهمين علي

dana segment 
assume cs:dana,ds:data
mov ax,data
mov ds,ax
move cl,ah
add cl,(num)
mov byte,byte y,cl
mov ah,09
mov dx,(num)

data segment
db ''?''
data ends


بتمنى تساعدوني هيك صحيح ولا شو ...............

واعطوني الحل بالتفصيل ارجوكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يا ريت بقدر اساعدك

بس هاد مش تخصصي

 :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

شو اسم البرنامج المطلوب؟

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

مابتقصر اخي  خالد............


[align=center]يا اخي انا حكيت البرنامج كتابه برنامج لجمع عددين واظهار النتيجه [/align]

----------


## غسان

_استني شوي حتى يجي طلاب الحاسوب .. سوسن وعمار وعباده .. الا ما يحلولك مشكلتك_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هدول الثلاثة نيردات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اليوم مش فاضيين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  لا بيفضوا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ان شاء الله

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

يعني المطلوب هو كود البرنامج لجمع عددين؟؟

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

[align=center]هلا والله يا عباده


وينك يا زلمه من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

اها هيك البرنامج المطلوب ومع اظهار النتيجه
اذا سمحت اخي[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

وين يظهر النتيجة؟؟؟

انا اخذت ا لنظري بس وما اخذت العملي

بحاول اكتب البرنامج-لاني زمان اخذت المادة- من غير ما يظهر النتيجة قصدي يعني بكون مخزن بذاكرة معينة بظل امر الطباعة عليكي


انت بدك اياه شغال 100% يعني رح يجربه المدرس على الكمبيوتر ولا التصحيح نظري؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مرحبا اا البرنامج جمع عددين 
هاي الكود 
A 100
MOV AX,1
MOV BX,2
ADD AX,BX
INT 3
G=100

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> وين يظهر النتيجة؟؟؟
> 
> انا اخذت ا لنظري بس وما اخذت العملي
> 
> بحاول اكتب البرنامج-لاني زمان اخذت المادة- من غير ما يظهر النتيجة قصدي يعني بكون مخزن بذاكرة معينة بظل امر الطباعة عليكي
> 
> 
> انت بدك اياه شغال 100% يعني رح يجربه المدرس على الكمبيوتر ولا التصحيح نظري؟؟



مشكور لاهتمامك وانا والله متلك نزلتها السنه الاولى النظري وماده ال لاب هلا نزلتها وناسيه كل شئ والكتاب مو ملاقيته عندي

لا بدي البرنامج شغال هو بصحح ع الاجهزه مو نظري

امر الطباعه انا عارفيته لا يكون ببالك

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> مرحبا اا البرنامج جمع عددين 
> هاي الكود 
> A 100
> MOV AX,1
> MOV BX,2
> ADD AX,BX
> INT 3
> G=100




تسلميلي ياعمري

رح اجربهم بس بدي انا اكيد لان البرمجيه نازله ع لاب توب لكن لفيستا مو متعرف ع برمجيه masm

لهيك بدي الحل الاكيد

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اقلك شو بدك تعملي 
بتروحي ع ستارت ومنها بتروحي على run 
بتكتبي  
comaand
وبعديها بتطلعلك الصفحة ومن هناك
بتكتبي 
اسم البرنامج وبتقدري تشغليه ع الفيستا الجواب اكيد بس لازم تحطي التعريفات تاعت كل البرامج 
ولا تنسي طريقة الاغلاق

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اقلك شو بدك تعملي 
> بتروحي ع ستارت ومنها بتروحي على run 
> بتكتبي  
> comaand
> وبعديها بتطلعلك الصفحة ومن هناك
> بتكتبي 
> اسم البرنامج وبتقدري تشغليه ع الفيستا الجواب اكيد بس لازم تحطي التعريفات تاعت كل البرامج 
> ولا تنسي طريقة الاغلاق



ياعمري برمجيه masm موجوده عندي جميع تعريفاتها لكن بس اشتغل ع البرنامج مابتعرف عليه

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

حبيبتي اميره القوس 

بتشكرك وانا رح اكتبه لكن شو هي 
a=100
وشو هو ال
g=100

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هاي بنستخدمها ببدايه البرنامج ع الكمبوتر  مثل clt  اللي بنحطها اول البرنامج

----------


## Sc®ipt

انا اسف لسه ما أخذت المادة العملي بس أخذت النظري
بس هاد الكود من النت و اتوقع انه صحيح



```
TITLE ADD
.model small
.stack 100h
.data

add_msga    db    10,13, "Enter Number 1: $"
add_msgb    db    10,13, "Enter Number 2: $"
add_num1    db  ?
add_num2    db    ?
add_result    db    ?

.code
main PROC
mov ax,@data
mov ds,ax

call AddNumbers

mov ax, 4c00h
int 21h
main ENDP


AddNumbers PROC
;get num1
    mov ah, 09h
    mov dx, offset add_msga
    int 21h
    
    mov ah, 1h
    int 21h
    mov add_num1, al
    
;get num2
    mov ah, 09h
    mov dx, offset add_msgb
    int 21h
    
    mov ah, 1h
    int 21h
    mov add_num2, al

;add [numbers]
    mov al, add_num1
    add al, add_num2
    mov add_res, al
    
;output result
    mov ah, 09h
    mov dx, offset add_res
    int 21h

    ret

AddNumbers endp

END main
```


بتمنى يكون المطلوب

----------


## عُبادة

عمري ما جربت البرنامج عملي 
{
sum macro p1,p2
push ax
mov ax,p1
add ax,p2
mov p1,ax

pop ax

endM
}
طبعا هالمثال اعطانا اياه المدرس هيك زي ما هو

تانج الجمع بكون مخزن في ال p1
الmacro  زي الproc 
بس مش كل الدمرسين بيعطوها 

على البروسيجر
{
sum proc

mov al,p1
add al,p2




sum endP
}

الناتج مخزن في ax

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> انا اسف لسه ما أخذت المادة العملي بس أخذت النظري
> بس هاد الكود من النت و اتوقع انه صحيح
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> TITLE ADD
> .model small
> .stack 100h
> ...




يعطيك الف عافيه اخي 

وشكر كتير لك

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> عمري ما جربت البرنامج عملي 
> {
> sum macro p1,p2
> push ax
> mov ax,p1
> add ax,p2
> mov ax,p1
> 
> pop ax
> ...




مشكور اخي غلبتك معي انا

----------


## عُبادة

> مشكور اخي غلبتك معي انا


المهم انك تستفيدي منه وتحكي انك استفدتي شي من هالمنتدى  :Eh S(15):

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> المهم انك تستفيدي منه وتحكي انك استفدتي شي من هالمنتدى


بيني وبينك ولا تحكي لحد 

والله هيدا اول منتدى بستفيد منه

----------


## MR.X

مشكورين يا جماعة الحاسوب ما قصرتو ..

مع اني مش عارف اشي :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]احسنلك ربيع 
لانه الاسمبلي من اغبي اللغات في العالم 
فعلا انها low level وترجمها من عندك  :Db465236ff: 
بحسها ما الها داعي وبنتعلمها على الفاضي [/align]

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

الله يعطيكم الف الف عافيه

وربي لا يحرمني منكم

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> مشكورين يا جماعة الحاسوب ما قصرتو ..
> 
> مع اني مش عارف اشي



لك نيالك اللهم لا حسد هههههههههههههه






> [align=center]احسنلك ربيع 
> لانه الاسمبلي من اغبي اللغات في العالم 
> فعلا انها low level وترجمها من عندك 
> بحسها ما الها داعي وبنتعلمها على الفاضي [/align]


اه والله انك صادق يلعنها من برمجيه اه والله

----------


## saousana

[align=center]انا سوسن " بنت " 
اذا مش مبين من اسمي ببين من التوقيع والصورة الرمزية  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## MR.X

بالفعل ام السوس  :Db465236ff: 
مع احترامي لطلاب هاي المادة  :Db465236ff: 

بس عن جد شو بتستفيدو منها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> [align=center]انا سوسن " بنت " 
> اذا مش مبين من اسمي ببين من التوقيع والصورة الرمزية [/align]





سوري بعتدر ياعيوني 

لكن والله عندي هيدا البرنامج وعندي واجبين تانيين لمادتين تانييين 

ف منيح فيني عقل ياعمري
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## saousana

> بالفعل ام السوس 
> مع احترامي لطلاب هاي المادة 
> 
> بس عن جد شو بتستفيدو منها


ولا اشي 
وكل يوم احد بضل للساعة 5 في لاب مش فاهمة شو فائدته 
المهم نقطع ساعات  :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1:

----------


## MR.X

سوسن طلعت شب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

> بالفعل ام السوس 
> مع احترامي لطلاب هاي المادة 
> 
> بس عن جد شو بتستفيدو منها




قله حيى بعيد عنك

مو ملاقين شغله يشتغلوها

----------


## MR.X

الله يقويكي ام السوس

----------


## عُبادة

> بيني وبينك ولا تحكي لحد 
> 
> والله هيدا اول منتدى بستفيد منه


الحمد لله انه قدرنا نفيد بشي 
وان شاء الله دايما نقدر نفيد اعضاءنا

----------


## عُبادة

مزبوط لغة الاسمبلي الناس بعتبروها غبية 

مع انها هي اكثر لغة تحكم بالآلة وعمرها ما رح تنتهي هاي اللغة لانه فيه كثير شركات كبيرة ما بتقدر تستغني عنها 

يمكن حاليا واحنا طلاب بنعتبرها هيك بس بكرة بس نفوت عالم الكمبيوتر والعمل مزبوط رح تشوفوا انتشار هاي اللغة كيف

----------


## saousana

> مزبوط لغة الاسمبلي الناس بعتبروها غبية 
> 
> مع انها هي اكثر لغة تحكم بالآلة وعمرها ما رح تنتهي هاي اللغة لانه فيه كثير شركات كبيرة ما بتقدر تستغني عنها 
> 
> يمكن حاليا واحنا طلاب بنعتبرها هيك بس بكرة بس نفوت عالم الكمبيوتر والعمل مزبوط رح تشوفوا انتشار هاي اللغة كيف


حتى لو انتشرت انا ما بفضل اتعلمها وما بحب اخد غير هاي المادة فيهما 
تفاوت كبير بينها وبين اللغات الثانية 
انا عن نفسي بكره الغباء بكل اشكاله حتى لو كانت لغة برمجة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## dana ghraibeh

والله ياجماعه كل الشغل راح ع الفاضي ماقبل الدكتور ولا شئ منهم 

واحلى شئ بالموضوع انه كل الطلاب ولا حد عارف يحله فخفف العقاب واجل الحل للثلاثاء

ف ياريت لو نعرف الحل بترجاكم انا بلييييييييييييييييييز

واعطانا سؤال تاني نحنا حليناه هو كتابه welcom in jordan  وكتابه الاسم تحت هي الكلمه السطر التاني وكان الحل 
msg db 'welcome in jordan $', 10,13
         db  ' dana $'
سؤاله هلا ليش اخترنا الارقام 10 و13 بده دلاله كل وحده فيهم 

يلا هلا ابعتولي الرد وانا بالمحاضره بسرعه 
اذا سمحتم

لان انا هلا بالمحاضره

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

والله ياجماعه كل الشغل راح ع الفاضي ماقبل الدكتور ولا شئ منهم 

واحلى شئ بالموضوع انه كل الطلاب ولا حد عارف يحله فخفف العقاب واجل الحل للثلاثاء

ف ياريت لو نعرف الحل بترجاكم انا بلييييييييييييييييييز

واعطانا سؤال تاني نحنا حليناه هو كتابه welcom in jordan  وكتابه الاسم تحت هي الكلمه السطر التاني وكان الحل 
msg db 'welcome in jordan $', 10,13
         db  ' dana $'
سؤاله هلا ليش اخترنا الارقام 10 و13 بده دلاله كل وحده فيهم 

يلا هلا ابعتولي الرد وانا بالمحاضره بسرعه 
اذا سمحتم

لان انا هلا بالمحاضره

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

ياجماعه شو يعني 

line feed 

بهيك برنامج

----------


## Sc®ipt

> بالفعل ام السوس 
> مع احترامي لطلاب هاي المادة 
> 
> بس عن جد شو بتستفيدو منها



يا سيدي العزيز انا بحكيلك شو بنستفيد منها
اول شي صار الحاسوب يتدخل بكل حياتنا
يعني على مستوى الغسالة او الثلاجة صار فيها برنامج يتحكم بعملياتها و هاد الكود مكتوب بالأسمبلي
و الأهم و الأكثر الإنتشار لهاي اللغة هو الـ driver يعني تعريف كرت الشاشة و كرت الصوت و المودم و الإيثرنت كل هدول قطع انتجتها شركات
بس السؤال كيف بتشتغل هاي القطعة على الجهاز ؟؟؟ فالجواب هو برنامج تعريف هاي القطعة على الجهاز مكتوب بلغة اسمبلي
و مثال ثاني انه كل مترجمات لغات البرمجة الحديثة compiler تعتمد على الأسمبلي لتفسير و ترجمة الأوامر من اللغات الحديثة الى لغة الآلة

و طبعا في أمثلة كثير كثير
بس اتوقع وضحت الصورة
و آسف على الإطالة
و تحياتي للجميع

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

يييييييييييييييييييي بدي حل

----------


## عُبادة

> والله ياجماعه كل الشغل راح ع الفاضي ماقبل الدكتور ولا شئ منهم 
> 
> واحلى شئ بالموضوع انه كل الطلاب ولا حد عارف يحله فخفف العقاب واجل الحل للثلاثاء
> 
> ف ياريت لو نعرف الحل بترجاكم انا بلييييييييييييييييييز
> 
> واعطانا سؤال تاني نحنا حليناه هو كتابه welcom in jordan وكتابه الاسم تحت هي الكلمه السطر التاني وكان الحل 
> msg db 'welcome in jordan $', 10,13
> db ' dana $'
> ...


 بالنسبة لل10 وال13 
ascii code
واحد منهن للنزول سطر بالسهم وبظل بنفس المكان بس نزل سطر لتحت والرقم الثاني لرجوع المؤشر لبداية السطر

يعني باختصار الرقمين مع بعض بشكلوا كبسه enter

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31241
يارب يفيدك الموضوع 
كل برنامج قبل محطوط شو بعمل

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

لك تسلمولي يارب

والله لايحرمني منكم يارب

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

شو مابدكم تعطوني شئ جديد

----------

